# Communication after the cataclysm



## 6079SmithW (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Listening to a lot of space busters at the moment... It stuck me that if they are correct (and I believe they are) and a cataclysm is coming (why would the elites build DUMBs if they weren't)... Revelation also says the kings of the earth his under the mountains etc ...

If such an event happens, we won't have the internet anymore.

Is there anyway we could still keep in contact? Or would contact be redundant at that point?

I'm thinking wind up radios or some such device...

Sorry for the typos (am typing on Android)

Smith (Luke)


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 6, 2021)

HAM radio operation might still be viable. Even now they're used in emergencies and disaster relief when other forms of communication are rendered inoperable.
Getting a basic (technician level) license is very easy and inexpensive. The equipment is expensive and somewhat complicated though.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 6, 2021)

An EMP pulse is almost a certainty if a big nasty event happens.
All electronics with microchips will be inoperative. Only antique cars with points ignition will run, but gas will be gone, the electrical grid down for the count.

Communicating with others at long distance will not be a person's priority then, survival will.
I have HAM radios in a Faraday Cage, but I don't have much hope in using them if a big disaster happens.
Bad apple elites in DUMBS are supposedly being dealt with by militaries, but would you want to spend your last years ten miles underground? Not me. I need trees and nature.

Long lasting food, a shotgun, warm clothing, water, books, whiskey, TP, and plenty of medical supplies are paramount. Sponges are good when the TP runs out. It worked for the Romans!

We may be back to traditional mail for communication.


----------



## conductor (Jan 6, 2021)

After the EMP/cataclysm, the RF and EMF pollution will be gone. Maybe we will be more readily able to access our natural human abilities like telepathy.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 6, 2021)

Could suggest a meetup point in different countries, where on a a pre-agreed date, people meet up. Maybe somewhere high up and central. Not too difficult to get to. That kinda thing.

It is more of an joke, rather than a paranoid delusion, but in the event of an apocalypse my friends and I have such a meeting place.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 6, 2021)

You are ALL welcome at my farm in Virginia!
Bring beer and pumpkins.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 6, 2021)

I'll bring my leaf blower as well


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 6, 2021)

I've read that the Ground Wave Emergency Network (GWEN) was scrapped as an alternative communication method but I don't know how reliable that information is. Doubt it would be available to the plebs anyway.


----------



## Myrrinda (Jan 6, 2021)

It's a possible scenario but I still hope it doesn't happen and if it does, it won't last longer than a few days. 
To be honest I also thought about telepathy, I had a lot of incidences with it and it's a real thing. Maybe it works even better when people are kind of forced to use it because there is no other choice?


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 6, 2021)

When a major catastrophe happens your area of concern is shrunk to your immediate area where you can walk or ride a bike or drive to.  Water, food, a means of self defense, shelter, med supplies, and having friends who have got your back.  My journey has shucked a lot of friends unfortunately!


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 6, 2021)

If the apocalypse warning gives enough time I'll brew a cuppa sit down and laugh my head off.
What if its already happened though and we are just memories wandering around the ether pretending to be alive?


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 6, 2021)

It's a lonely journey, isn't it? I've found that when you get rid of all the dead weight, there's room in your life for people that matter to you. They'll probably already be in your circle and most of who you'll communicate with anyways.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 6, 2021)

I've lost all but one of my friend, but he moved to the USA!

Lonely road.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 6, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> I've read that the Ground Wave Emergency Network (GWEN) was scrapped as an alternative communication method but I don't know how reliable that information is. Doubt it would be available to the plebs anyway.



GWEN is alive and well. It can be used as a weapon apparently.


----------



## Citezenship (Jan 6, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> GWEN is alive and well. It can be used as a weapon apparently.


Yes in tandem with HAARP.


Citezenship said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > GWEN is alive and well. It can be used as a weapon apparently.
> ...


https://www.information-book.com/science-tech-general/geoengineering-haarp-gwen/


----------



## conductor (Jan 7, 2021)

The path can get lonely. Freedom cells is a website to connect with others in real life.
https://freedomcells.org/The stated purpose of the website is to connect people locally. I have met with people that I have found on the website. Everybody has been friendly, open minded and fed up with the current system. Free to sign up, you don't need to use your real name, enter a location near you so others can find you on the map. You can check the map and message people through the website. No leadership, no ideology. It is worldwide. 

If anybody wants to have a conversation via zoom, let me know via private message. A video call with other open minded humans can lift the spirit.


----------



## codis (Jan 7, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> HAM radio operation might still be viable. Even now they're used in emergencies and disaster relief when other forms of communication are rendered inoperable.


I would agree. Anything which contains sender and receiver directly, including CB radio.
The mobile phone net is one of the first thing to go in even light natural disasters like local floods, as I have personally witnessed. That already removes the sole purpose of life for many people ...


JWW427 said:


> An EMP pulse is almost a certainty if a big nasty event happens.
> All electronics with microchips will be inoperative. Only antique cars with points ignition will run, but gas will be gone, the electrical grid down for the count.


The current studies and observations of EMPs mostly relate to nuclear weapons, and the extreme dE/dt and dH/dt they create (electrical and magnetic field strength gradient). I am not sure how a solar micronova or meteorite impact with aerial detonation would behave in this regard.
I would see a good chance of survival (of electronic devices), the question is, how to power them. The supply chain for batteries etc. might be out of order for a while ...
For the directly affected area (both solar micronova or meteorite impact) there will most probably probably be no need for communications anymore.


Magnetic said:


> When a major catastrophe happens your area of concern is shrunk to your immediate area where you can walk or ride a bike or drive to. Water, food, a means of self defense, shelter, med supplies, and having friends who have got your back.


And not to forget, such an event will put many people into shock, a trance-like state were most human mental facilities shut down, and the lizard brain takes over. Expect people to behave like wild animals.
A few days later, with lack of food, water and shelter, expect desperation to replace shock, and make people behave like wild animals.
I would say, one needs supplies for at least a few month, a circle of like-minded friends,  and a solid idea what to do afterwards.
A global disaster event would put us back to at least stone age level, I suppose.


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 8, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> An EMP pulse is almost a certainty if a big nasty event happens.
> All electronics with microchips will be inoperative. Only antique cars with points ignition will run, but gas will be gone, the electrical grid down for the count.
> 
> Communicating with others at long distance will not be a person's priority then, survival will.
> ...


I like to test equipment, especially if I'm depending on it to survive so I tested how well a makeshift Faraday cage would work. 
Placed my cell phone in an ammo box then dialed my number from another phone. My phone rang meaning even a fairly weak radio signal would penetrate an ammo box so an EMP surely would. Then I put the ammo box (with phone inside) in a standard aluminum trash can.  Phone still received signal. 
Wrapped phone, ammo box and trash can in chicken wire and that finally blocked the signal. 
Problem is,  if we get hit with an EMP,  there's no guarantee we won't get hit with another one 2 days (or hours or weeks) later. 
I have a portable HAM station set up but even if it's protected by all the above mentioned measures,  it could still get hit later. 
None of TPTB are going to do without satellite service for themselves though so I'm wondering if a sat phone might be an option.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 8, 2021)

The Army of the South in the American Civil War used signal flags from mountain to mountain. They could get a message from Winchester VA to Richmond in 1 hr.
That might work.


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 8, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> The Army of the South in the American Civil War used signal flags from mountain to mountain. They could get a message from Winchester VA to Richmond in 1 hr.
> That might work.


Oklahoma is pretty flat  with the occasional rolling hill. We'd probably have to use flares.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 8, 2021)

codis said:


> Whitewave said:
> 
> 
> > HAM radio operation might still be viable. Even now they're used in emergencies and disaster relief when other forms of communication are rendered inoperable.
> ...


One thing that may help us to prepare for potential times of scarcity is to try fasting while in times of plenty. We can actually survive a very long time without much food. The idea is not so much to starve ourselves, but to learn to overcome the anxiety that comes with the pain of hunger. It is obviously not an ideal thing to try if you are working or exerting yourself vigorously, but try it at a time when you can relax and be in a calm, chill environment. When you can succeed in a short fast, say, for a day or two, you will be surprised at how much the idea of hunger and starvation is more mental than physical. It is a reset of its own kind and an opportunity to completely reevaluate diet and the nature of the need for food. It is a way to get to know the functionality of your body and how to truly take control of who you are. How many of us have even tried to skip a meal or two voluntarily? 

Imagine a life where the need to satisfy the appetite is completely transcended. How much food do we really need? The end result of this exercise serves many useful purposes. In a time where food is scarce, we can remember our fasting exercise and the benefits that came with it. First and foremost is the benefit of self-control. As society begins to melt down and people are freaking out and losing their minds because they're unaccustomed to the pain of hunger, we, as calm, cool, and collected initiates can carry on with our necessary tasks, foregoing the momentary need for satiation. Setting this example can be contagious and may be absolutely game-changing as people see we have inner strength, resolve, and stamina amid chaotic times, that we have prepared for extraordinary events and that we are ready to be leaders in times of uncertainty. Accompanying this with regular meditation exercises, one can find great inner strength, drawing from energies of a more metaphysical sort, while contemplating the possibilities of our newfound empowerment. 

When we have returned to our normal eating routine, a new appreciation and understanding of the nature of hunger can go a long way towards seeking the benefit and the needs of others before ourselves. Also we can better evaluate this physical existence as not all there is to being alive, since we are all eternal beings, experiencing the illusion of limitation and the scarcity of physical life. This realization takes away the fear and the sting of physical death. It is also a guide in understanding that not all of our powers stem from the solely physical, material world. The power of will can be honed, channeled, and focused as a direct result of transcending the lust of result, the hunger pain. This newfound power can help us to discover new possibilities within ourselves that will be absolutely essential in transcending the current paradigm.

The controllers are banking on us losing our resolve and self-control when this old system begins breaking down, and hunger takes root in our collective belly. They look forward to us satisfying our hunger pain by offering up our personal sovereignty and freedom in exchange for a bowl of lentil stew. But we are far more special than just being what they think of us as "useless eaters". In reality, they are useless, since all of their wealth and worth has been siphoned directly from our energy and power. When we can transcend the fear of hunger, of physical death, we then no longer feed and serve the controllers as mindless, unwitting hosts; and they, as parasites, will inevitably starve themselves to death.


----------



## Jetsam (Jan 8, 2021)

I am not going to fast until necessary. Not for practice purposes anyway. Maybe it's my current mood but this hit me hard. Should I practice fasting so when I'm actually starving it won't feel so bad? No thanks. I'll just keep puttin one foot in front of the other like my grandmother said.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 8, 2021)

Jetsam said:


> I am not going to fast until necessary. Not for practice purposes anyway. Maybe it's my current mood but this hit me hard. Should I practice fasting so when I'm actually starving it won't feel so bad? No thanks. I'll just keep puttin one foot in front of the other like my grandmother said.


Totally understand, just sharing what is working for me personally. I don't fast often, but having fasted on several occasions over the years, it has helped me to reevaluate who I am and what are the most important things in life. It has also given me new power, especially when it comes to learning and practicing the power of self-control, helping me to see the importance of putting others' interests ahead of my own, especially when it comes to my appetites. Although at times  it is still easy to lose focus on more important things when the hunger pain kicks in.


----------



## Jetsam (Jan 8, 2021)

I hear you. So many of our common recipes are really decadent and heavy. Weighs a soul down I suppose. But I personally appreciate the anchor.


----------



## codis (Jan 8, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> One thing that may help us to prepare for potential times of scarcity is to try fasting while in times of plenty. We can actually survive a very long time without much food.


Well, the latter is definitely correct. I reckon this capability was essential during hunter/gatherer times.
I do occasionally skip a meal (or two) if I feel so, but have no regular fasting routine. With a BMI near 20, I must be careful anyway ;-)
I rather concentrate on healthy nutrition.
A BMI of 30+ or a medical condition requiring permanent medication will not serve you well during and after a disaster, to put it that way ...


Collapseinrealtime said:


> When we can transcend the fear of hunger, of physical death, we then no longer feed and serve the controllers as mindless, unwitting hosts; and they, as parasites, will inevitably starve themselves to death.


I prefer to call that mental preparation.
A strict atheistic faith (sic !) will make you cling to this live and this body at all costs, one of the conditions to be a good slave.
While I currently allege I am not afraid to go, I would prefer to see this corrupt society collapse, and the seed of something new and better emerge.

Correlating that with others of my posts (solar cycles and regular micronova events), I think humanity had already been at this point several times before. If so, there is obviously a good chance of survival - with some random conditions, though.
This cyclical nature of human culture and society would be the most important secret and aspect of stolen history, I think.


----------



## Myrrinda (Jan 8, 2021)

I have to tell you guys this: my best friend broke her glasses and glued it together with super glue, and sends me a pic and the moment I see it I ACTUALLY SMELL the glue!! Just a few minutes ago! Don't worry guys telepathy and all this stuff is real, we are capable of amazing things!

As for the fasting, I used to be anorexic and I always say to my husband everything happens for a reason, yes I was kind of crazy but at least I know I don't die when food runs out for a while. It kind of never goes away and I look normal and healthy and eat even meat again (used to be a veggie as well) but sometimes I get the feeling of taking up too much space if that makes sense, I had a great psychologist and my family helped me, but I wouldn't wish an eating disorder on anyone. If you are only slightly on the crazy side you should be careful with fasting because weight loss can be as addictive as sugar...


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 8, 2021)

Fasting is occasionally useful for health benefits unless you're hypoglycemic. My blood sugar has dropped as low as 16! I've coded people with higher blood sugars. I was still upright and functional but very symptomatic. Hungry or not, I have to eat even if it's just a little something or I fall over.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 8, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> Fasting is occasionally useful for health benefits unless you're hypoglycemic. My blood sugar has dropped as low as 16! I've coded people with higher blood sugars. I was still upright and functional but very symptomatic. Hungry or not, I have to eat even if it's just a little something or I fall over.


I used to be hypo-glycemic as well, until I tried fasting. Now I no longer have that issue, fortunately. Everyone has different constitutions, but the body is made to balance itself when a balanced diet is applied. I also know of a couple friends that have eliminated their diabetes as a result of a careful program of periodic fasting and balanced diet. Obviously to each their own.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm a vegan who doesn't eat refined sugar or gluten, or refined foods. 

I guess you could say I've been fasting for the past 13 years!


----------



## asatiger1966 (Jan 21, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> I've lost all but one of my friend, but he moved to the USA!
> 
> Lonely road.



Just a few of us left, what is a"US", A person that reads and thinks, then reads and thinks over and over. A person with experiences that you did not want or have time to accomplish yourself.
A person both open and opinionated . A person that knows that they do not really know anything. We had a word "friend", a rare thing to behold. This friend and you will have telepathy, you will not talk about it much, but gather a warmth, a comfort and a sense of completeness. 

Old memories


JWW427 said:


> An EMP pulse is almost a certainty if a big nasty event happens.
> All electronics with microchips will be inoperative. Only antique cars with points ignition will run, but gas will be gone, the electrical grid down for the count.
> 
> Communicating with others at long distance will not be a person's priority then, survival will.
> ...



I think it possible that electricity will not exist after a mayor cataclysm. When dealing with a forgotten or an unknown future adversary, the situation will require using all natural means of protection. Wood, metal, leather, water anything natural to earth can and will be used as a weapon. 

A few will develop their minds and create a new magical age. They will teach,lead and not conquer but protect.


Old memories


----------



## Magnetic (Jan 21, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> JWW427 said:
> 
> 
> > The Army of the South in the American Civil War used signal flags from mountain to mountain. They could get a message from Winchester VA to Richmond in 1 hr.
> ...


Balloons could be used in calm weather to signal in the flat lands.  You could attach flags to denote meanings.  At night you could have a bright light which if  you could control you could send Morse code.  In the Civil war we are told they used balloons to observe enemy positions.


----------



## Whitewave (Jan 23, 2021)

Magnetic said:


> Whitewave said:
> 
> 
> > JWW427 said:
> ...


Stays pretty windy in Oklahoma. 
Sticking with HAM for now 
If EMP knocks out comms then I'd imagine we're all on a more level playing field.  May have to resort to fast runners to relay messages and start learning some codes/ciphers for secure communication.


----------

